# Changer le nom de la Magic Mouse



## CorbeilleNews (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais changer le nom qui a été donné à la magic mouse lors de son installation : souris de imac27

Apparemment c'est le nom par défaut ou je me trompe ?

Dans tous les cas je n'arrive pas à le changer, savez vous comment faire ?

Merci.


----------



## choumou (27 Décembre 2009)

Tu va dans les préférences bluetooth puis tu sélectionne la souris et tu clic comme sur la capture puis tu fais renommer.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (28 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais lorsque je clique sur la petite roue dentée je n'ai pas de menu renommer qui apparaît

Peux tu me faire une capture quand tu cliques sur la roue dentée ?

Que faire, ou ai-je mal compris


----------



## choumou (28 Décembre 2009)




----------



## CorbeilleNews (31 Décembre 2009)

Merci mais je n'ai pas cette possibilité, entre temps j'ai testé en mettant un autre disque avec juste Snow Leopard d'installé et cela ne fonctionne que si j'installe la MAJ 10.6.2 (donc le hardware n'est pas en cause).

Pourtant la la MAJ 10.6.2 est déjà sur celui qui pose problème.

Dans ce cas, peux t-on réinstaller la 10.6.2 sur mon disque d'origine ou la désinstaller pour la réinstaller ?

Merci.


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2009)

Ha oui moi je suis sous leopard (10.5.8), ça a peut-être changer avec Snow Leopard, mais ça me parait bizarre ton histoire, sur deux 10.6.2 tu n'a pas les même choses, oui peut-être en réinstallant mais vérifie quand même que toutes les mise à jour sont effectuées.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (31 Décembre 2009)

Et tu sais comment on fait pour la réinstaller ?

Merci


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2009)

En faite ce que tu veux c'est réinstaller SL, dans ce cas regarde là ça pourrais t'aider. Par contre n'oublie surtout pas de faire une sauvegarde de tes fichiers.

ps: Par contre, est-il vraiment nécessaire de tout réinstaller juste pour changer le nom de la souris.


----------



## CorbeilleNews (31 Décembre 2009)

Je ne veux pas réinstaller SL mais je me suis aperçu (avec un second disque) que ce n'est qu'à partir de la MAJ vers la 10.6.2 que la souris est prise en charge totalement et je me demande donc si ce n'est pas juste la 10.6.2 qui s'est mal installé chez moi sur mon disque d'origine.

J'aimerai éviter de réinstaller tout le système mais juste la MAJ.

Sais tu comment on désinstalle et réinstalle la MAJ ? 

Merci


----------



## choumou (31 Décembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas trouvé comment réinstaller une mise à jour, désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider. Je pense que le seul moyen c'est de réinstaller tout le système.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2010)

CorbeilleNews a dit:


> Je ne veux pas réinstaller SL mais je me suis aperçu (avec un second disque) que ce n'est qu'à partir de la MAJ vers la 10.6.2 que la souris est prise en charge totalement et je me demande donc si ce n'est pas juste la 10.6.2 qui s'est mal installé chez moi sur mon disque d'origine.
> 
> J'aimerai éviter de réinstaller tout le système mais juste la MAJ.
> 
> ...





choumou a dit:


> Je n'ai pas trouvé comment réinstaller une mise à jour, désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider. e pense que le seul moyen c'est de réinstaller tout le système.



Il suffit de télécharger la version combo de la 10.6.2 sur le site d'Apple et de l'installer. Il n'y a rien à désinstaller et qu'il y ait déjà la 10.6.2 n'est pas un problème.

D'ailleurs c'est un moyen de régler les problèmes qui peuvent survenir quand les autres solutions habituelles n'ont rien donné.

La réinstallation du système n'est à utiliser vraiment qu'en dernier recours.


----------



## NeoShogun (29 Juin 2012)

Super !!! merci ! parfois c'est tellement simple qu'on y pense même pas ;-)


----------



## Powerdom (7 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour 

je relance ce post, comment renommer une souris bluetooth sous Mavericks ?


----------



## Powerdom (9 Septembre 2014)

Dois je en conclure que ce n'est pas possible ?


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dois je en conclure que ce n'est pas possible ?



Tu es sérieux ou c'est un gag ?


----------



## ckyja (9 Septembre 2014)

sélectionner la souris, puis clic droit et renommer


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2014)

ckyja a dit:


> sélectionner la souris, puis clic droit et renommer



A ton avis, mes screenshots indiquent quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> A ton avis, mes screenshots indiquent quoi ?


ben rien  sur la manip 
ils montrent juste que c'est faisable


tu sais bien que des fois faut tout expliquer même des évidences
par exemple je connais quelques macusers qui n'ont jamais reperé l'existence des si pratiques menus contextuels , si si y en a,  et plus qu'on ne le croit


----------



## Powerdom (9 Septembre 2014)

Ok, donc j'ai un souci avec mavericks. Le clic droit ne provoque rien chez moi....


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ok, donc j'ai un souci avec mavericks. Le clic droit ne provoque rien chez moi....


avant de conclure trop vite va donc tester sur une session test
(sans oublier de selectionner la souris dans la liste dent bleue)


----------



## Locke (9 Septembre 2014)

Normalement, on a ceci avec un clic droit...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Septembre 2014)

+1 , je confirme

oops ahméheunan!

chez moi c'est pas comme sur ta capture !
 j'ai pas de vert et ma selection n'a pas cette couleur 

je vais tout reinstalller


( , je taquine , je taquine)


----------



## Powerdom (9 Septembre 2014)

Je l'ai bien sur la session de ma fille 

je vais passer l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Septembre 2014)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je l'ai bien sur la session de ma fille
> 
> je vais passer l'utilitaire de disque.


plus que probable que le couac soit un fichier de ta session naze
entre autres potentiellement visés : tes prefs systeme ,  gestion bluetooth, souris , ou un truc lié aux menus contextuels


----------



## Powerdom (12 Septembre 2014)

l'utilitaire de disque n'a rien donné. Du coup j'ai rebranché ma vieille Mouse à fil, supprimé la souris et le track pad. 

En les remettant j'ai pu les nommer comme je voulais et maintenant j'ai accès au menu déroulant


----------



## Invité (12 Septembre 2014)

Merci !
J'ignorais même qu'on puisse nommer sa souris :rose:


----------

